# Mk3 Android Auto?



## jc74 (Jul 6, 2014)

Hi,

Does anyone know if Android Auto (or similar) is available on the mk3 TT, and if so what factory option is it?
Ideally I'd like to be able to run something like Waze inside the virtual cockpit.
Otherwise, not the end of the world, will just have to find a suitable phone holder for the dash/air vents instead! (Though the rotary vent do make it a bit tricker for my Kanu airframe than it was in my old Mk2!)


----------



## BumBum_BumBum (Mar 10, 2015)

Quite simply (and abruptly), No.

There are no plans to introduce Android Auto or Apple CarPlay to the Mk3. The lack of a second, touch sensitive screen being an obvious problem.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GoTeamGb2012 (Dec 27, 2012)

Its annoying as i was hoping for Apple CarPlay and Android Auto to come to the Mk3 at some point but i think the screen format is clearly the sticking point. With no second rectangular screen i don't see how it can be done on the virtual cockpit.

However it is on the new A4 and clearly doesn't need a touchscreen to work as its seen getting controlled with the MMI interface. You never know though maybe it will be adapted for the virtual cockpit at some point.


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I saw in the new A4 too.. Correct me if I'm wrong but the A or C-class has CarPlay but no touch..
Car play has only 4 or 6 icons, we can scroll with the joystick without touch!!


----------



## Rev (Nov 17, 2015)

What they should have done at least, was made an Audi app for your phone, which they would allow some apps to be integrated into the controls for the virtual cockpit. I mean they already have Google Earth controls, seems like it could have been done for that at least. But I can't imagine them allowing it while they are forcing people to pay £2000 for sat nav and people seem to be paying it


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

Exactly, a better would be a big step forward..they know their clients..navi and Sline optional have increased price year after year..


----------



## swanny78 (Oct 14, 2015)

Just read TT RS review which said it had Android Auto. So surly nothing stopping updating mmi on tt mk 3 inc. Tts . Please Audi sort it out

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

If its on your phone already you'll be able to "listen" to it, just not control or see it via MMI.
I cant think why they wouldnt want you to buy their nav pack and just use a free app in extended mode. :lol:
http://www.techradar.com/reviews/car-te ... 638/review

From Apple
http://www.apple.com/uk/ios/carplay/available-models/

From Android
https://www.android.com/auto/audi/

Audi Connect
https://www.audi.co.uk/audi-innovation/ ... nnect.html


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

According to the US brochure (and a video I saw somewhere) you can have it on the TT ....


----------



## waynej46 (Sep 15, 2016)

ManuTT said:


> I saw in the new A4 too.. Correct me if I'm wrong but the A or C-class has CarPlay but no touch..
> Car play has only 4 or 6 icons, we can scroll with the joystick without touch!!


I can confirm that the A class with command does have apple play. Well my A45 AMG that I'm chopping in for a TT has got it and yes no touch screen with the merc. To be honest I don't use it though and never have so can't comment on how well it works.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

BumBum_BumBum said:


> Quite simply (and abruptly), No.
> 
> There are no plans to introduce Android Auto or Apple CarPlay to the Mk3. The lack of a second, touch sensitive screen being an obvious problem.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just watched the Autogefuhl review of the TTrs. Airplay through the VC controlled by the MMI. Looks very neat.


----------



## 4433allanr (Mar 11, 2016)

Carplay.


----------

